

Chartkick: create JS charts in Django - egor83
https://github.com/mher/chartkick.py

======
egor83
Original submission [1] said it only had Ruby, now available for Django as
well.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5698370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5698370)

